# The best California Scent!



## Y15HAL

I have just come across these and have never tried any, and there are SOOO many to choose from! :doublesho So, in order to help newbies like me, please cast your vote:


----------



## nicks16v

New car


----------



## dully86

the tropicano one.


----------



## Dipesh

Bubble Gum for me!


----------



## Guest

I got the Neweport New Car one and it smells of toilet bleach


----------



## steadyeddy

I would say the Hollywood tropicana and Coronado Cranberry ones are very pleasant and last pretty long aswell.
I always get passengers asking what air freshener do you use.
The cranberry once matured over a day or two smells good enough to eat,not the same but kind of similar to the autosmart cranberry one,the one that you hang,in terms of scent.
im looking forward to trying the cherry one out next.Lets hope its not too potent!


----------



## Y15HAL

Bailes said:


> I got the Neweport New Car one and it smells of toilet bleach


PMSL :lol:

Also, are there different types of lids that come with these?

Are some adjustable? :newbie:


----------



## Ben_ZS

Having tried nearly all of them, yes all of them. I would say Hawaiian Gardens, Mango or Hollywood Tropicana.


----------



## Y15HAL

Ben_ZS said:


> Having tried nearly all of them, yes all of them. I would say Hawaiian Gardens, Mango or Hollywood Tropicana.


Ben, i've noticed that you have a fetish for air fresheners!! :lol:


----------



## ryanuk

i like the blueberry one!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I've got Cherry at the moment and quite like it.


----------



## CALIFORNIA

with time, cherry is change the smell:thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS

Y15HAL said:


> Ben, i've noticed that you have a fetish for air fresheners!! :lol:


You should smell my car :lol: I've had people ask me why my clothes give off random fruit smells.


----------



## Y15HAL

Ben_ZS said:


> You should smell my car :lol: I've had people ask me why my clothes give off random fruit smells.


Its cheaper than buying aftershave! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I'm really dissapointed with mine to be honest  I got the Newport New Car Scent one after people raved to me about them! Was this the wrong new car scent one? Is there another one? If Not I'l get a fuit one next time. I do think the smells a little suibtle though  Would like it abit stronger.


----------



## alan_mcc

Never tried them - far too expensive in my opinion for an air freshner, they do however look very very good. 

Might buy just the one, blueberry sounds nice. Oh and cherry. Oh and the other one.....


----------



## Ben_ZS

Bailes said:


> I'm really dissapointed with mine to be honest  I got the Newport New Car Scent one after people raved to me about them! Was this the wrong new car scent one? Is there another one? If Not I'l get a fuit one next time. I do think the smells a little suibtle though  Would like it abit stronger.


If you're after a 'fresh' smelling one Bailes, go for the Fresh Linen. Nice smell that you can actually smell, and lasts an easy 2 months.


----------



## CALIFORNIA

Bailes said:


> I'm really dissapointed with mine to be honest  I got the Newport New Car Scent one after people raved to me about them! Was this the wrong new car scent one? Is there another one? If Not I'l get a fuit one next time. I do think the smells a little suibtle though  Would like it abit stronger.


Yeas is very bizzare, try 
CHERRY
DELIGHT
CRANBERRY
SMOKE AWAY:wave:


----------



## Guest

CALIFORNIA said:


> Yeas is very bizzare, try
> CHERRY
> DELIGHT
> CRANBERRY
> SNOKE AWAY:wave:


Think I'm going to try bubblegum 
My car does smell clean though. Unfortunatley it's a clean toilet but there we go :lol:


----------



## Blueberry

Bailes said:


> I'm really dissapointed with mine to be honest  I got the Newport New Car Scent one after people raved to me about them! Was this the wrong new car scent one? Is there another one? If Not I'l get a fuit one next time. I do think the smells a little suibtle though  Would like it abit stronger.


I threw away the New Car scent as it was horrible. I thought it gave off a fusty smell. Hollywood Tropicana and the Mango one are very nice though. Very fruity smelling.


----------



## Dipesh

Mango makes me feel a bit sick. Not a great fan. 

One that is really nice and smells of bakewell tarts is Santa barbara berry. Supprisingly nice!


----------



## liamsxa

why do the tins say spill proof are you meant to add water?


----------



## thehogester

Im not going to vote until i try some more. I had Cherry initially, but have just opened Mango. In my opinion Mango is a much more pleasant smell. It's not as strong as the cherry, and so im not sure its going to be as effective though.

I've got Hollywood Tropicana and Golden State Delight waiting to try. Also i got my mom Grapefruit and Pina Colada. I'll report back on them as they get used, which could be a while with how long they last!


----------



## Y15HAL

Y15HAL said:


> Also, are there different types of lids that come with these? Are some adjustable?


Anyone?


----------



## thehogester

Y15HAL said:


> Anyone?


I bought some adjustable ones off ebay. Im not sure if they actually come with any of the fragrances.


----------



## veedubsimon

Y15HAL said:


> Anyone?


I got a few on ebay. all but one came with a lid you can slide open and close. the other lid is always open.


----------



## grant_evans

ive tried five of them and they all went in the bin within an hour of being opened.


----------



## CALIFORNIA

with lids come CAR SCENTS / COOL GELS

SpillProof is without Lids:tumbleweed:


----------



## fozzy

The orange one is my fave:thumb:


----------



## richard33dees

Anyone tried the Monterey Vanilla? don't see it mentioned so far. Av ordered one from Serious Performance it's the spillproof version just "pop the top and place anywhere" might be strong for a day or two but fingers crossed be ok after that.


----------



## CALIFORNIA

richard33dees said:


> Anyone tried the Monterey Vanilla? don't see it mentioned so far. Av ordered one from Serious Performance it's the spillproof version just "pop the top and place anywhere" might be strong for a day or two but fingers crossed be ok after that.


is not strong


----------



## Ben_ZS

richard33dees said:


> Anyone tried the Monterey Vanilla? don't see it mentioned so far. Av ordered one from Serious Performance it's the spillproof version just "pop the top and place anywhere" might be strong for a day or two but fingers crossed be ok after that.


To be honest mate, it's probably the weakest one, very poor.


----------



## CALIFORNIA

Ben_ZS said:


> To be honest mate, it's probably the weakest one, very poor.


and coconout / peach / new car :spam:


----------



## richard33dees

great, cheers guys. al give it a go an maybe try some more, see which get recommended here :thumb:


----------



## BurningFeetMan

I've got Newport New Car just now and im really disappointed tbh. After the lovely strong cherry smell, i was hoping for a strong new car smell. I would probably avoid this one in the future unless there is a 'new improved' version 

The Cherry one i would highly recommend, smells mostly like a bakewell tart though, but everyone commented on the smell. The first week or so the smell could be a little too overpowering for some, but not for me 

BFM


----------



## CALIFORNIA

BurningFeetMan said:


> I've got Newport New Car just now and im really disappointed tbh. After the lovely strong cherry smell, i was hoping for a strong new car smell. I would probably avoid this one in the future unless there is a 'new improved' version
> 
> The Cherry one i would highly recommend, smells mostly like a bakewell tart though, but everyone commented on the smell. The first week or so the smell could be a little too overpowering for some, but not for me
> 
> BFM


Use lid if is too power


----------



## BurningFeetMan

CALIFORNIA said:


> Use lid if is too power


Thats good thinking there!!

But it's only too powerful for some passengers, but they can walk if they like! me, i love the smell 

BFM


----------



## CALIFORNIA

in my car i put ARTIC ICE, nice smell:car:


----------



## thehogester

Are any of them as strong as the cherry?


----------



## CALIFORNIA

i think DELIGHT / SMOKE AWAY / CRANBERRY


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Mmmmm California Scents :argie:


----------



## ahaydock

Never tried these - maybe will give them a go...


----------



## thehogester

Just as a little tip to anyone who's as sad as me :wave:

If you happen to have a PS3, and stand it up vertically. California Scents will sit at the back of the PS3 just under the fan. Now every time i fire her up, my room is filled with cherry goodness :argie:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Laguna Breeze is my fav


----------



## Guest

cherry by far !!


----------



## CALIFORNIA

Prism Detailing said:


> Laguna Breeze is my fav


how are the fragrance?
sweet or fresh?


----------



## Y15HAL

I think, based on the Poll, i will order cherry, bubble gum, tropicana and maybe mango!  

Need to try and find the adjustable lids on fleabay now!


----------



## CALIFORNIA

put 1 Cranberry:argie:


----------



## Y15HAL

Just ordered:

Coronado Cherry, Hollywood Tropicana, Mojave Mango, 2 X Bubble Gum, 2 X Pack of 4 Lids!


----------



## thehogester

Y15HAL said:


> Just ordered:
> 
> Coronado Cherry, Hollywood Tropicana, Mojave Mango, 2 X Bubble Gum, 2 X Pack of 4 Lids!


Good choices mate! :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

Y15HAL said:


> Just ordered:
> 
> Coronado Cherry, Hollywood Tropicana, Mojave Mango, 2 X Bubble Gum, 2 X Pack of 4 Lids!


Are the adjustable lids from flea bay yellow? and are they adjustable. I think ive found them £1.50?


----------



## thehogester

gr33n said:


> Are the adjustable lids from flea bay yellow? and are they adjustable. I think ive found them £1.50?


That sounds right mate. They are yellow.


----------



## Y15HAL

thehogester said:


> Good choices mate! :thumb:


Cheers mate! :thumb:

That what this poll/thread was for! 

Hopefully it will come to use of anyone wanting the same, and anyone who uses the search function!


----------



## Y15HAL

gr33n said:


> Are the adjustable lids from flea bay yellow? and are they adjustable. I think ive found them £1.50?


The ones i got were £1.50, and Yellow, but it looks as though there are 4 different lids with different cut-outs on them, i thought you would be able to manually slide them open/close.....oh well, hopefully should do the job nicely! :thumb:


----------



## MKAndy

I love the Coronado Cherry, however I can't smell it anymore! 

After the first one, each time I got in the car it was like getting into a can of Cherry Coke, now with my new one I can't really smell it at all, I think the fumes have destroyed the part of my brain that smell Cherry! :doublesho


----------



## Y15HAL

Andy, have you tried turning the actual air freshener inside the tin around and sprinkling a bit of water in it? Its meant to revitalise it! :devil:


----------



## thehogester

Y15HAL said:


> Cheers mate! :thumb:
> 
> That what this poll/thread was for!
> 
> Hopefully it will come to use of anyone wanting the same, and anyone who uses the search function!


HA, there was a point to this thread? I thought it was to just be nerdy about air fresheners! :argie:

Nobody seems to be impressed with my PS3 fan idea :lol:


----------



## 80skid

Prism Detailing said:


> Laguna Breeze is my fav


Ive just put Laguna Breeze in my car, its not as strong as the Cherry one I had in previously, but its a nice fragrance, you just get little wafts of it now and then :thumb:


----------



## Y15HAL

thehogester said:


> Nobody seems to be impressed with my PS3 fan idea :lol:


I think its genius! 

Might have to try out laguna breeze one out next time! :car:


----------



## thehogester

Any hints as to what laguna breeze smells like?


----------



## MKAndy

Y15HAL said:


> Andy, have you tried turning the actual air freshener inside the tin around and sprinkling a bit of water in it? Its meant to revitalise it! :devil:


Indeed I have. Other people always comment how nice it smells, but I can no longer smell it!


----------



## Y15HAL

MKAndy said:


> Other people always comment how nice it smells


At least you know theres still a scent there then :thumb:


----------



## CALIFORNIA

thehogester said:


> Any hints as to what laguna breeze smells like?


is not a power fragrance


----------



## coopersworks

I have only tried Shasta Strawberry but I am very impressed. Its due for a drop of water on the pads as its been in the car just over a month, so I will be interested if this works.


----------



## CALIFORNIA

coopersworks said:


> I have only tried Shasta Strawberry but I am very impressed. Its due for a drop of water on the pads as its been in the car just over a month, so I will be interested if this works.


spillproof?you put water?:doublesho


----------



## coopersworks

> Originally Posted by coopersworks View Post
> I have only tried Shasta Strawberry but I am very impressed. Its due for a drop of water on the pads as its been in the car just over a month, so I will be interested if this works.
> 
> spillproof?you put water?


Ive heard this revitalises the smell of the pads just a couple of drops, not a pint !


----------



## evotuning

Ordered today Hollywood Tropicana, hope it's good


----------



## Omid

Where are these from :S


----------



## Y15HAL

Got mine through the post this morning, after ordering them on thursday! Prompt delivery is what i like to see! 

Popped open the cherry one today, and it smells niiiiice!  Like cherry coke! 

Omid - They can be had from ebay.....

p.s. For future reference, the lids are adjustable, they slide open/shut


----------



## CALIFORNIA

Car Scents - come with LIds!

SpillProof- Not:buffer:


----------



## Y15HAL

Was meant to ask this a while back.....

The dates on the underneath.....are they when the product was made? Hope its not a "best before" date! :O

p.s. the cherry is still going strong! 

Got a few others hooked on it too!


----------



## CALIFORNIA

Y15HAL said:


> Was meant to ask this a while back.....
> 
> The dates on the underneath.....are they when the product was made?
> 
> :thumb:


Yes, when is made


----------



## AJA_528i

Just ordered 4 x cherry scents for my cherry red 205 gti. Fitting I thought plus I love cherry bakewells :thumb:


----------



## PLuKE

What is the Artic Ice like?, Does it smell anything like the Magic Tree black ice??.

Luke


----------



## Simpson.

Were are these available from guys? I've been using magic tree but they don't last long


----------



## PLuKE

Have a look on Ebay, And Elite Car Care to.

Luke


----------



## CALIFORNIA

just open : MANGO...great smell:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

PLuKE said:


> Have a look on Ebay, And Elite Car Care to.
> 
> Luke


and serious performance..


----------



## G style

I have tryed a few of these and was not impressed at all. Yes they smell very nice but don't last that long...I'm gonna stick with jelly bellys:argie:


----------



## CALIFORNIA

what fragrances?
is not possible


----------



## uruk hai

After reading this it would seem that I bought one of the weakest in the range (Vanilla). I ended up putting it under the front seat directly beneath one of the rear heater vents and it was still pathetic, considering the cost it was a big let down so it's on to the next brand :thumb:


----------



## CALIFORNIA

uruk hai said:


> After reading this it would seem that I bought one of the weakest in the range (Vanilla). I ended up putting it under the front seat directly beneath one of the rear heater vents and it was still pathetic, considering the cost it was a big let down so it's on to the next brand :thumb:


and lavender


----------



## BurningFeetMan

The one that smells like bubblegum (it's name escapes me just now) is another very strong one like the cherry.

It seems there are some that are very strong (cherry, bubblegum) and others that are really pants (new car, lavender) 

BFM


----------



## Emz_197

I like the Newport car smell. I havent tried any others though


----------



## CALIFORNIA

Emz_197 said:


> I like the Newport car smell. I havent tried any others though


New car is smell in your car:doublesho

@BurningFeetMan ,i try right now Mango,:thumb:. is smell very good


----------



## Essex Gary

Well, just purchased 4 of them, so will report back in due course.


----------



## JenJen

i have bubblegum in my car, but Robert (PrismDetailing) is selling these so get in touch he has a few smells and going cheap :thumb:


----------



## CALIFORNIA

cherry rock's:thumb:


----------



## david.celica

the cherry does it for me, lushhhh


----------



## rtjc

Been buying these for years from the states, mainly the Cherry. However, nowadays i much prefer yankee candles. Car Jars mainly, Not too strong but those guys are amazing at making scents


----------



## AaronB

thread revival :lol:

got the golden state delight one, its brilliant, great bubblegum smell, the other one that was great was pineapple.

The worst one is my current one, Newport new car... its awful, smells like bleach


----------



## -Raven-

I like the coconut one, but it's not strong enough. 

The golden state delight I got was about 10x too strong! I couldn't stand it, so had to get it out of the car. 

New car smell is ok, but I wouldn't buy it again. 

The apple cinnamon one is nice, but just smells like cinnamon, no apple! 

I've got apple to go in next, but best one I like is the pinacolada!


----------



## Car Air Freshener Shop

BurningFeetMan said:


> The one that smells like bubblegum (it's name escapes me just now) is another very strong one like the cherry.
> 
> It seems there are some that are very strong (cherry, bubblegum) and others that are really pants (new car, lavender)
> 
> BFM


^^ You mean Golden State Delight?


----------



## ConorF

All of them Iv tried are class 

Whats smoke away like, I mean it must be an odour eliminator?


----------



## efib

-Raven- said:


> I like the coconut one, but it's not strong enough.
> 
> The golden state delight I got was about 10x too strong! I couldn't stand it, so had to get it out of the car.
> 
> New car smell is ok, but I wouldn't buy it again.
> 
> The apple cinnamon one is nice, but just smells like cinnamon, no apple!
> 
> I've got apple to go in next, but best one I like is the pinacolada!


Is there pinacolada scent ?! I didn't notice !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayner

A bit off topic and I can't comment as I haven't used any but where do you guys put these in the car? I can't stand stuff like this on show and I don't want to put it under the seats as it will roll out every time I go up a hill.

Probably a stupid question but it's the only thing that's put me off buying them


----------



## efib

I put it in the cup holder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suasexed

Cup holder for me too. Unlike other air fresheners I don't mind these being on display as they look unusual and quirky and add a bit of fun to most drab interiors!


----------



## Exotica

I got mine from eBay 1.95 delivered .


----------



## Ratchet

Broke my California scents virginty and bought dorado cherry for myself and montgomery vanilla for the wife, both for under £4 including delivery, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALIFORNI...Domain_3&var=460034018500&hash=item256834dd8a

I must admit I have never bought a car air fresher that smell delicious enough to eat before.

Chris


----------



## Exotica

Ratchet said:


> Broke my California scents virginty and bought dorado cherry for myself and montgomery vanilla for the wife, both for under £4 including delivery, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALIFORNI...Domain_3&var=460034018500&hash=item256834dd8a
> 
> I must admit I have never bought a car air fresher that smell delicious enough to eat before.
> 
> Chris


That's the seller I use and the cherry makes me hungry.


----------



## Blueberry

Yeah get mine from there too. I love the Bubblegum one, it makes me salivate


----------



## rbj*rbj

Cherry seems to last the longest and get the best response from passengers!


----------



## Derekh929

I await the bubblegum one and the Berry one and another Melon & Mango, had the Cherry one smells of marzipan and is nice and strong if you like that


----------



## austrom1

Coronado Cherry!


----------



## JakeVW

I'd say CC but I've only ever smelt that one and the bubblegum one, I didn't like the bubble gum one though....


----------



## JakeVW

I'd say CC but I've only smelt that and the bubblegum one, I didn't really like the bubble gum one, so I'll be sticking to CC.


----------



## Lowiepete

My favourite, by a country mile, is Laguna Breeze. Despite my having a dog
carrier almost permanently on the back seat, I always get lovely compliments,
mostly from female passengers, on how nice it always smells in my car. 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## *rob*

I like the Coronado cherry, but have arctic ice and Newport new car sat waiting to try as I got them at a good price


----------



## tonyy

My favourite california scent is malibu melon..


----------



## Suasexed

Just had to chuck the Golden State Delight air freshener after 3 days. Smelt of sweet bubblegum with a very strong dose of emetic fluid. Disgusting.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally

Suasexed said:


> Just had to chuck the Golden State Delight air freshener after 3 days. Smelt of sweet bubblegum with a very strong dose of emetic fluid. Disgusting.


Well didnt go as far as chucking it, but just couldnt stick the smell of it at all. Closed the lid on it and stashed it in the garage and can smell it every time i go in there, it is very very strong!!


----------



## jonesie-55

Twister Berry!


----------



## *rob*

jonesie-55 said:


> Twister Berry!


Haven't seen that one, what's it like?


----------



## mrpcman

Bubble Gum for me!


----------



## DMH-01

Coronado Cherry for me :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

Coronado Cherry


----------



## Suasexed

dubbed-up-ally said:


> Well didnt go as far as chucking it, but just couldnt stick the smell of it at all. Closed the lid on it and stashed it in the garage and can smell it every time i go in there, it is very very strong!!


Yes it's certainly strong! I don't mind them being strong, but this one literally smelt like vomit. I couldn't put my finger on it until my partner came into the room and said it smelt of sick in here! Chucked it in the bin in our bathroom and the next morning out towel smelt of sick! Grosse.


----------

